# Embossing powder for inlays



## WoodWizard (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay...I know you can use Embossing powder for inlays, so I asked the wife if she had some. She does, but then she asked me how I was going to heat it up?...Huh?!
She said to get the powder to give off the brilliant shine...thats its known for...it needs to be heated. My question is this....has anyone found a way to heat it up, or do they just rely on the pen inish to shine things up?


Just wondering


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 2, 2009)

How does she heat it? Why couldn't you use what she uses? Embossing powder, as used by those who make scrap-books, is sprinkled over the pages and melted so it sticks to the paper. I've used it on pens but I don't melt it. Use a parting tool and cut a groove, fill it with powder and flood with thin CA. Overfill and turn back to the correct diameter. Sand, finish and polish as usual. I like the way it works and there is a color that is a dead on the color of turquoise powder at a fraction of the price or the real stuff. I suppose it could also be mixed with two part epoxy.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



WoodWizard said:


> Okay...I know you can use Embossing powder for inlays, so I asked the wife if she had some. She does, but then she asked me how I was going to heat it up?...Huh?!
> She said to get the powder to give off the brilliant shine...thats its known for...it needs to be heated. My question is this....has anyone found a way to heat it up, or do they just rely on the pen inish to shine things up?
> 
> 
> Just wondering


----------



## www (Apr 2, 2009)

go here, -http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1488 and look for a this video: inlays - Video Tips by Ed Davidson.  Hope this helps


----------



## Chasper (Apr 2, 2009)

Embossing powder is something a little different than normal glitter, powdered stone, coffee grounds, mica or any of the other powders we often use.  The idea of embossing powder is that it puffs up when heated.  It can be in all colors and can be glittery, pearlized, flat, glossy, etc; the unique characteristic is that it puffs up when heated and it stays puffed up.

In crafts it is normally used with rubber stamping although it also works with hand applied paint or even with slow drying ink on an ink jet printer.  After it is sprinkled on the wet rubber stamp ink it is heated with a special hair dryer-like tool (less air volume and higher heat than a hair dryer).  Any loose particles blow away and those that are stuck in the ink puff and produce a raised effect.  I was not aware that it needed the heat to give it the brilliant shine as WoodWizzard's wife said, but that could be correct.

If it truely needs heat to make it shine, then I don't have any ideas about how to use it as a filler.  If the heat only makes it puff, then just ignore the heat and use it as a normal glitter which is described in the tutorial in the library.  You might want to try using embossing powder on a clear avery label and then bury it in a blank.  That should produce something more interesting than flat printing on a label.


----------



## snowman56 (Apr 2, 2009)

The ca will provide all the heat you need. Put a little ca in the grove then put your powder in  and then more ca when it dry's sand and finish as you normally do.


----------



## WoodWizard (Apr 3, 2009)

snowman56 said:


> The ca will provide all the heat you need. Put a little ca in the grove then put your powder in and then more ca when it dry's sand and finish as you normally do.


Thats what i was wondering...if the ca would heat up enough for the effect. Thanks for sharing, will give it a shot!


----------

